# New here



## andysutt (Apr 7, 2010)

I just picked up a 81 Datsin King cab pickup. 

I was wondering if anyone knew how to wire up the ignition switch.
The previous owner has left the key switch in the column, but the plug and wiring is cut. 

There is 4 factory wires that are cut and ran to a toggle switch. You have to flip it and touch a wire he ran to the starter to start it. There is also a wire ran to the fuel pump I'm assuming, as its not a factory wire and if you put power to it, you hear the hum underneath the truck like a fuel pump.

I found a wiring diagram but it shows the following:

White/black goes to B
White/red goes to A
white/blue goes to IG
black red goes to S

The ignition switch itself has 5 posts... anyone know how to connect this so I can use a key?

Im no good with things like that. I can wire from scratch, but since I dont know what stud on the switch goes to where, Im at a stand still

Thanks for any help, and nice to find the forum


----------

